# Airbag light - odd flash pattern



## jordanradams (Oct 29, 2021)

2017 purchased as salvage, was in a minor collision of some kind and the airbag light is flashing. In diagnostic mode it flashes 1 long, then 3 sets of 7 short flashes. I have had zero luck when looking for an explanation. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thank you in advance.


----------

